# Okay this is getting ridiculous



## TheStickyIcky (Apr 30, 2015)

Any reputable sites where I can place a CC order? Are there no options other than sending a money order at this time??


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 30, 2015)

I have dealt with Herbie's and been very happy. They accept CC

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2015)

Firestax is good with CC purchases, used them many a time.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2015)

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/dna-genetics-seeds/cat_27.html


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 30, 2015)

Firestax and call it a day.
If you are a newbie then crop king seeds they have 100% germ guarantee plus you can get help growing from customer service. Both sites take CC crop king is in Canada BC


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Apr 30, 2015)

I've ordered dozens and dozens of times. It's like nobody that I typically work with is accepting CC right now and I'm trying to get a quick delivery. Thanks for all of the suggestions guys! I appreciate it.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Apr 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/dna-genetics-seeds/cat_27.html



Yeah this was my old reliable. No deal.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you for letting me know. Shoot.  

I have  used the singleseedcentre.com and like it too.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 30, 2015)

TheStickyIcky said:


> I've ordered dozens and dozens of times. It's like nobody that I typically work with is accepting CC right now and I'm trying to get a quick delivery. Thanks for all of the suggestions guys! I appreciate it.


 

I think it maybe the cc companies doing it.......... so much hacking and stealing peeps personal info going on.......... the international transactions is where fraud is at its worst.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2015)

I just ordered something from Seedsman a few weeks ago with a cc and it went just fine.  http://www.seedsman.com/en/


----------



## MR1 (May 1, 2015)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## TheStickyIcky (May 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Shoot.
> 
> I have  used the singleseedcentre.com and like it too.



Another one of my favorites. Not working for me either but not getting the same message. Could be a CC company blocking on that one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2015)

Yes, your cc company could well be blocking the transaction.  Are you using the address for the shipping address that is associated with the cc?


----------



## mindtrip (May 1, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I have dealt with Herbie's and been very happy. They accept CC
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/



:yeahthat:


----------



## budz4me (May 2, 2015)

TheStickyIcky said:


> Yeah this was my old reliable. No deal.



I had the same issue, I think it was a post by kraven that cleared it up...choice is under a new website or something now.....god I wish I could remember where that thread is.

Ill dig around, if i see it ill post the link to that thread asap




EDIT: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70699

roughly 2 weeks ago I had the same issue with choice, then i foloowed kravens link and bam 8 days later I got beans. (using my CC) So unless this is a brand new issue...i think this should work


----------

